# Bon anniversaire, ARZHELA !



## Gévy

*Joyeux anniversaire, Arzhela !*​ 
*Mais qui est Arzhela ?*

Notre foriste aux assassins mal embouchés,
Qui nous entraîne joyeusement vers les bas-fonds,
Et nous apporte un brin de rigolade  :

Foin des questions de grammaire,
étudions plutôt le vocabulaire,
pas celui de l'école,
pas celui des pots de colle,
celui des pulsions animales,
qui décoiffe les Marie-Chantal,
¡que diable! 

Mille bisous et joyeux anniversaire !

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bon anniversaire, ARZHELA!! *​


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis un peu en retard, mais,
 _* bon anniversaire petit Titi *_ 

(gaffe à tes plumes !)​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

JOYEUX

ANNIVERSAIRE

ARZHELA​​Et bon appétit​


----------



## Paquita

Quoi de mieux qu'un petit cadeau pour célébrer son anniv'????

J'espère que celui-ci te plaira et que tu ne l'as pas déjà !!!

Un gros ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'apprends toujours quelque chose en lisant tes petits extraits, souvent bien rigolos.
Et comme j'aime bien le recyclage et que c'est toujours d'actualité : bon anniversaire ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Arzhela

Que de talent ! Tu m'épateras toujours Gévy ! Merci beaucoup pour tout et pour ce poème aussi joli qu'original. Je suis très touchée !
Gros bisous !
@rzhela


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Rayines ! Ca fait plaisir de recevoir des voeux d'aussi loin  !


----------



## Antpax

Bon anniversaire Arzhela.

Bisous.

Ant


----------



## Arzhela

Mais non! Pas en retard du tout... j'aurai 48 ans pendant encore un an  Merci beaucoup Punky Zoé !


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Cyntia&Martine ! Très joli gateau ... J'ai pensé à vous : depuis samedi dernier, je me "goinfre" de turrón de Alicante


----------



## Arzhela

MERCI beaucoup Paquit& pour tes voeux et toute ton aide ! Je garde ton smiley bisous : très mignon ! J'espère que je continuerai à traduire des productions télévisées espagnoles pour avoir le plaisir de rester sur ce forum !


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup KaRine pour tes voeux et mon titi personnalisé (je suis très fière de t'avoir inspirée comme ça ! )  J'espère que je continuerai à écrire ce genre de série télévisée pour te faire rire !


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Antpax pour ces gentils voeux ! J'espère continuer à traduire des séries télévisées espagnoles pour continuer à vous retrouver tous sur ce forum fort sympathique !


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Hola Arzhela!

*¡Féliz día de NO-cumpleaños!* 

Como ya Paquit& te ha regalado las mejores fotos de Dani Martín y yo sé de tu interés por las series de policías... aquí te mando un regalito que espero que disfrutes. 

Un beso fuerte.


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas Gracias Tximeleta !
 Pas mal ! Toujours pleine d'humour à ce que je vois ! Tu as raison ! Je vais montrer ça à ma grande fille  !


----------



## chics

Moi aussi, je te souhete feliz no-cumpleaños...


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Chics ! A très bientôt j'espère !


----------

